# Cameronia



## Ian

Cameronia

Anchor Line's 16,280 grt turbine steamer CAMERONIA was completed by Beardmore, Glasgow in 1921. She spent several periods as a troop transport: 1935-36, 1941-45 and 1947-48, being converted into an infantry landing ship for the 1942 landings at Oran and Algiers. In the summer of 1948 CAMERONIA (II) was converted into an emigrant ship by the British & Australian governments. She was broken up at Newport in 1957.


----------



## georgem

I was ship's printer on "Cameronia" after she had been taken over by the ministry of transport and renamed "Empire Clyde", white with a blue band. I did 4 trips to Cyprus and 1 to Christmas Island in the pacific, when she took RAF technologists to participate in the H-bomb trials on the above named atoll in 1957, after which she was scrapped.


----------



## Ian

Hi George,
Interesting that you were own the Cameronia. My father was dispenser on the ship when she was on the Australian immigrant run in the early fifties.
My first visit to her was in Southampton around 1950. That visit convinced me that the MN was the life for me. Eventually sailed on her sister company's ship Eucadia.

Glad to have you come by.

Regards from Montreal

Ian 
(Admin).


----------



## Eddie Wallace

Hi 
I did three trips on the Empire Clyde(the old Cameronia)Ben Gunn was the bosun I was prom deck man on her and painting the gunnall I pealed back some flaking paint ,the bosun saw it and told me he remembered the gray paint that came up ,he had painted it going down the clyde at the start of the war Great old ship.happy days.


----------



## Mjroots

I've just created an article on Wikipedia about the ship.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HMT_Cameronia


----------



## bysteve

RMS Cameronia, Similar design I believe to RMS Brownia and RMS Cleggia?

All of which had nicely painted upperworks but none particularly sound beneath the waterline...

(with apologies to the real vessel)


----------



## Colin Torrie

Eddie Wallace said:


> Hi
> I did three trips on the Empire Clyde(the old Cameronia)Ben Gunn was the bosun I was prom deck man on her and painting the gunnall I pealed back some flaking paint ,the bosun saw it and told me he remembered the gray paint that came up ,he had painted it going down the clyde at the start of the war Great old ship.happy days.


Hi Eddie
I was deck crew and did the usual Cyprus trips and the final Christmas Island trip. Ben Gunn I remember him well an Orcadian and a proper gentleman.
She was a happy ship and a good mix of crew


----------



## Mjroots

The Christmas Island stuff is interesting. Has any info been published anywhere that mentions Empire Clyde being involved in the trooping duties? These would have been amongst her last voyages before scrapping.


----------



## KZP

Cameronia on old postcard


----------



## bustler1951

Mjroots said:


> The Christmas Island stuff is interesting. Has any info been published anywhere that mentions Empire Clyde being involved in the trooping duties? These would have been amongst her last voyages before scrapping.


I was on the Empire Clyde when she was taking troops to and from Singapore/ Hongkong, She also took troops to Famagusta/Tripoli and troops based in Port Said. The voyage to Hongkong also included Aden and Columbo. I was on The Empire Clyde 1954/5/6. It also took troops to Cyprus during the Suiz Crisis R571369


----------



## bustler1951

Ian said:


> Cameronia
> 
> Anchor Line's 16,280 grt turbine steamer CAMERONIA was completed by Beardmore, Glasgow in 1921. She spent several periods as a troop transport: 1935-36, 1941-45 and 1947-48, being converted into an infantry landing ship for the 1942 landings at Oran and Algiers. In the summer of 1948 CAMERONIA (II) was converted into an emigrant ship by the British & Australian governments. She was broken up at Newport in 1957.


I sailed on the Empire Clyde (EX Cameronia) I done many trips on her carrying troops to and fro Hong Kong/ Singapore/ Columbo and Aden, I left her on 1956 and I believed she done a trip to Christmas Island carrying troops before the atomic test.


----------



## bustler1951

georgem said:


> I was ship's printer on "Cameronia" after she had been taken over by the ministry of transport and renamed "Empire Clyde", white with a blue band. I did 4 trips to Cyprus and 1 to Christmas Island in the pacific, when she took RAF technologists to participate in the H-bomb trials on the above named atoll in 1957, after which she was scrapped.


Hi George I must have sailed with you!, I believe that you also took photographs and printed them off, I still have some of those photos


----------

